# Screwed



## fishfood

Wie wird man "screwed" auf Deutsh sagen, nicht wörtlich, aber wie in diesem Satz:
"I'm screwed, because I'm hungry and have no food."

Es ist ein bisschen wie ein Idiom...

Konnte man nur "Ich bin geschraubt" sagen?
Oder hat Deutsch ein Deutsches Gegenstück?

Danke!


----------



## Jana337

Nein, "geschraubt" geht nicht.  Geschraubt = stilted.

Ich würde sagen: Ich sitze in der Patsche.

Obwohl... Das ist wie "to be in the soup", was vielleicht schwerwiegendere Probleme impliziert, als dass Du momentan Hunger hast.


----------



## fishfood

Danke sehr...
Ist das vulgär?  Ich möchte etwas ein bisschen vulgär aber nicht zu unhöflich...

Danke!


----------



## Jana337

Nein, gar nicht vulgär. Nur ganz umgangssprachlich. Im Moment fällt mir nichts Vulgäres ein.


----------



## starrynightrhone

In Österreich würden wir sagen:

"Jetzt bin ich total im Arsch"  (Forumsregel )

Ich weiss nicht, ob das in Deutschland auch verwendet wird.


----------



## fishfood

Im Arsch?
Dass hört schön an!


----------



## Jana337

fishfood said:


> Im Arsch?
> Da*s* hört sich schön an!/Das klingt schön.


Wirklich?  Hier findest Du jede Menge idiomatischen Ausdrücke. 

In Deutschland kann man es bestimmt über Dinge sagen, die kaputt sind. Bei Menschen bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## starrynightrhone

fishfood said:


> Im Arsch? Das hört sich schön an!


 
Schön? Na ich weiss nicht


----------



## starrynightrhone

Jana337 said:


> In Deutschland kann man es bestimmt über Dinge sagen, die kaputt sind. Bei Menschen bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


 
Scheinbar sagt man es auch in Deutschland. Hab mal kurz eine kleine Google Recherche durchgeführt:

"bin im Arsch": 3170 Resultate
"bist im Arsch": 1550 Resultate

(Suchergebnisse begrenzt auf deutsche sites)

Nicht unbedingt viel, aber immerhin.


----------



## fishfood

starrynightrhone said:


> Schön? Na ich weiss nicht


Ich war natürlich sarkastisch.  
 (Anhören ist reflexiv?)

Danke!


----------



## Aurin

Ich kenne auch "am Arsch".
Du könntest auch sagen.
Mir geht´s total beschissen, ich habe Hunger und nichts zu essen.
Ich bin fertig,....
Ich bin total am Ende,...
Ich bin fix und fertig,...
Ich bin fix und alle,...
Ich hänge total durch,...


----------



## Paskovich

Mir käme bei "I´m screwed" auch zuerst "Ich bin am Arsch" in den Sinn.
Obwohl ich es in dem angegeben Zusammenhang (bin hungrig und habe nichts zu essen) nicht verwenden würde.

Mal abgesehen davon finde ich, dass *im* Arsch hier, bezogen auf eine Person, nicht sonderlich gut passt.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Paskovich said:


> Mal abgesehen davon finde ich, dass *im* Arsch hier, bezogen auf eine Person, nicht sonderlich gut passt.


 
Also kann man es vielleicht so zusammenfassen:

*im* Arsch (österreichische Ausdrucksweise)
*am* Arsch (deutsche Ausducksweise)


----------



## fishfood

Und im Deutschland geht es nur mit Sachen, und nicht Leute?
(Oder so es scheint.)


----------



## starrynightrhone

No, you can also use it with people. Paskovich is from Germany and he said:



> Mir käme bei "I´m screwed" auch zuerst "Ich bin am Arsch" in den Sinn.


 
He just uses "am" where I would use "im".


----------



## fishfood

Ich sehe jetzt.

Ich dachte er hat "dass *am* Arsch hier" gesagt.


----------



## Robocop

fishfood said:


> Wie wird man "screwed" auf Deutsh sagen, nicht wörtlich, aber wie in diesem Satz:
> "*I'm screwed*, because I'm hungry and have no food."



Das ist ganz klar ein Slang-Ausdruck!
Mein Übersetzungsvorschlag:
(Vulgärsprache!) *Ich fühle mich beschissen*, denn ...
("Normale" Ausdrucksweise) * Ich bin schlecht drauf/ich fühle mich schlecht*, denn ich habe Hunger, aber nichts zu essen.


----------



## fishfood

So literally:
I feel myself badly?

I don't know how well that translates..."I'm screwed" isn't so much that you're feeling badly, just that you have no solution to a problem.


----------



## Robocop

fishfood said:


> So literally:
> ..."I'm screwed" isn't so much that you're feeling badly, just that you have no solution to a problem.



I have to admit that my reflections were not guided by that connotation of "screwed" (which I was not aware of) but by the very description of the situation. 
The word "because" tells me that "hungrig sein und nichts zu essen zu haben" is the result of "I'm screwed" and now you say that the intended meaning (in English!)  is along the line "Ich weiss nicht, was ich tun soll, *weil *ich hungrig bin und nichts zu essen habe." For me, this does not work in German because it is not logical.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Robocop said:


> I have to admit that my reflections were not guided by that connotation of "screwed" (which I was not aware of) but by the very description of the situation.


 
I still think that 

 Ich bin im Arsch  (BTW, is it "im Arsch" or "am Arsch" in Switzerland?) 

conveys the English connotations of "I'm screwed" best. All the other translations we came up with so far are just not strong enough (and Fishfood specifically asked for a more vulgar way of saying it).

I'm still thinking about an alternative that is a little less strong, but that's a really though idiomatic phrase to translate......


----------



## jdibrahim

fishfood said:


> Wie wird man "screwed" auf Deutsh sagen, nicht wörtlich, aber wie in diesem Satz:
> "I'm screwed, because I'm hungry and have no food."
> 
> Es ist ein bisschen wie ein Idiom...
> 
> Konnte man nur "Ich bin geschraubt" sagen?
> Oder hat Deutsch ein Deutsches Gegenstück?
> 
> Danke!



Ich fühle mich (or mir geht es) beschissen is an alternative


----------



## Robocop

starrynightrhone said:


> I still think that
> 
> Ich bin im Arsch  (BTW, is it "im Arsch" or "am Arsch" in Switzerland?)
> 
> conveys the English connotations of "I'm screwed" best.



I don't think "im/am Arsch sein" is commonly used in Switzerland (though it is understood without difficulty). In my opinion, we would rather use, "ich bin aufgeschmissen" (connotation: helpless, at a loss).

However, I maintain what I said before, the idea of *being helpless or at a loss* does not go together well with "*weil *ich hungrig bin und nichts zu essen habe" but the idea of *not feeling well* (or similar) does.


----------



## MrMagoo

fishfood said:


> Wie wird man "screwed" auf Deutsh sagen, nicht wörtlich, aber wie in diesem Satz:
> "I'm screwed, because I'm hungry and have no food."
> 
> Es ist ein bisschen wie ein Idiom...
> 
> Konnte man nur "Ich bin geschraubt" sagen?
> Oder hat Deutsch ein Deutsches Gegenstück?
> 
> Danke!




Hallo fishfood,

bezogen auf Leute, die sich in gewisser Art seltsam, eigenartig, "unnormal" verhalten (und von denen dies auch meist bekannt ist), gibt es tatsächlich ein Wort, das von "schrauben" abgeleitet ist:

"verschroben" - welches "screwed" wörtlich entspricht.
"verschroben" ist ein altes Partizip2 von schrauben; man kann es anwenden in Zusammenhängen wie z.B.:

Das ist ein verschrobener alter Mann!
Die verschrobene Frau geht über die Straße.
Meine Nachbarin ist eine verschrobene alte Hexe.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Acrolect

Robocop said:


> I don't think "im/am Arsch sein" is commonly used in Switzerland (though it is understood without difficulty). In my opinion, we would rather use, "ich bin aufgeschmissen" (connotation: helpless, at a loss).


 
_aufgeschmissen sein _exists in Austrian German, too. It is close in meaning to _im Arsch sein_, also denoting 'being in a desperate situation'. Anyway, they are not really synonymous because _aufgeschmissen _refers more to the cognitive condition of not knowing what to do (~ _being at your wits' end, being stumped_), while _im Arsch _is more all-around negativity.

I would use _aufgeschmissen_ primarily in negative hypothetical/counterfactual sentences.

_Ohne dich wäre ich aufgeschmissen_
_Wenn ich ihr nicht geholfen hätte, wäre sie aufgeschmissen gewesen._


----------



## fishfood

I think a big part of being "screwed over" is the idea that you don't have a ready solution.  So, if you have no food, you're hungry, and you can't readily get food, then you're screwed over.  But if you have money with you or so and getting food isn't a problem, then you wouldn't be screwed.  It is a bit more complex than just general negativity...

It seems though that beschmissen or im Arsch would work somewhat...

Or is being hungry with no food not big enough of a pickle to illicit either of the two statements?


----------



## Robocop

fishfood said:


> I think a big part of being "screwed over" is the idea that you don't have a ready solution.  So, if you have no food, you're hungry, and you can't readily get food, then you're screwed over.  But if you have money with you or so and getting food isn't a problem, then you wouldn't be screwed.  It is a bit more complex than just general negativity...
> 
> It seems though that beschmissen or im Arsch would work somewhat...
> 
> Or is being hungry with no food not big enough of a pickle to illicit either of the two statements?



illicit ==> elicit?

What does it mean to you generally "if you are hungry and have no food"? *Taken out of context*, I would never think of being helpless in such a situation in the first place. However, feeling miserable would be logical to me.


----------



## fishfood

Oops, yep, wrote the wrong word.  
Elicit.

Anyways, what I'm saying is that it doesn't take a very big problem to *elicit* a state of being screwed.  It doesn't indicate a particularly big issue at hand.  

I agree it's not a very big deal to be hungry, and have no food, but it would still be appropriate to say "I'm screwed" in that context.  

Usually it would be use for more serious stuff though, that example was towards the lighter end of the spectrum.


----------



## dec-sev

Robocop said:


> I have to admit that my reflections were not guided by that connotation of "screwed" (which I was not aware of) but by the very description of the situation.
> The word "because" tells me that "hungrig sein und nichts zu essen zu haben" is the result of "I'm screwed" and now you say that the intended meaning (in English!) is along the line "Ich weiss nicht, was ich tun soll, *weil *ich hungrig bin und nichts zu essen habe." For me, this does not work in German because it is not logical.


 
I think it's not logical not only in German but in any other language. To my best recollection _am \im Arsch_ as well as_ in der Patsche sitzen_ has nothing to do with hunger.

Um starken Hunger auszudrücken würde ich _ich habe Schmerzen in der Herzgrube _verwenden. Was glaubt ihr?


----------



## Kajjo

dec-sev said:


> I think it's not logical not only in German but in any other language. To my best recollection _am \im Arsch_ as well as_ in der Patsche sitzen_ has nothing to do with hunger.


You are right. I don't like this phrase in this context.



> Um starken Hunger auszudrücken würde ich _ich habe Schmerzen in der Herzgrube _verwenden. Was glaubt ihr?


Never heard about _Herzgrube_. Must be some regional artefact.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

There seems to be considerable confusion here.

I would never say "I'm screwed" to say that I'm hungry.

Let me give you a different situation.

I'm hungry. I have no food with me. There are a couple fast-food places nearby. I decide that I will go to one of them. I check to see how much money I have. I find out that I forgot to put money in wallet. I would say:

[Cleaned up version.] Heck! I don't have a darn cent. I'm really "out of luck".
 [Non-Cleaned up version.] Hell! I don't have a damn cent. I'm really screwed/(f***ed). 

The "I'm screwed" part does not refer specifically to being hungry (or anything else like that) but refers to being in a helpless (or perhaps embarrassing) situation/position.

Gaer


----------



## Aurin

gaer said:


> There seems to be considerable confusion here.
> 
> I would never say "I'm screwed" to say that I'm hungry.
> 
> Let me give you a different situation.
> 
> I'm hungry. I have no food with me. There are a couple fast-food places nearby. I decide that I will go to one of them. I check to see how much money I have. I find out that I forgot to put money in wallet. I would say:
> 
> [Cleaned up version.] Heck! I don't have a darn cent. I'm really "out of luck".
> [Non-Cleaned up version.] Hell! I don't have a damn cent. I'm really screwed/(f***ed).
> 
> The "I'm screwed" part does not refer specifically to being hungry (or anything else like that) but refers to being in a helpless (or perhaps embarrassing) situation/position.
> 
> Gaer


 
Thus an idiomatic translation could be: Sch...e, ich habe Hunger...
Or: Verdammt, ich habe Hunger ....


----------



## gaer

Aurin said:


> Thus an idiomatic translation could be: Sch...e, ich habe Hunger...
> Or: Verdammt, ich habe Hunger ....


Yes. You pick the level of "roughness of language" that seems appropriate to you based on the level that you feel in English. Tricky business! 

Gaer


----------

